# firecon



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

http://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww33 ... o/32MB.jpg

Male. abouth two inches, bred with female convict but eggs didn't hatch. I think it is a firemouth/convict hybrid.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Very interesting. Can you show pic's of the two fish together.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry but i no longer have the firecon


----------



## braindead (Jan 9, 2009)

oooh that fish is nice


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)




----------

